# Big Bluefin Coming to the Scales @ the MGCBC



## Chris V

Got a call a minute ago from my buddy Capt. Jeremy Cox who just got off the Sat. phone with his brother J.D. on the new 68' Viking _Testing the Waters _with Capt. Matt Dunn. They said they're heading in to the scales with a 112" F/L Bluefin on the deck. They should be there around 6-7PM.


----------



## biggamefishr

900lb fish?


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer

Wow, any word of what or where that thing ate?


----------



## Chris V

It'll be over 800 for sure but I'm going to guess closer to 900 if she has a decent girth.


----------



## bluffman2

can anyone say MONEY FISH......Ill be there when they get there......

837# is current record for Mississippi...should be interesting


----------



## Chris V

They were down near green canyon is all I know of where. Don't know what she ate.


----------



## Corpsman

Thats exciting.


----------



## biggamefishr

I'm glad it wasn't me in the chair


----------



## true-king

Sweet, can't wait for some pics.


----------



## Chris V

Me either Josh. I caught a 101" bluefin on stand up gear off N.C. and was on my feet fro 3 hours for that one. I can't imagine catching one much bigger than that on any kind of tackle.


----------



## bluffman2

that 700#er that was caught was 105 inches.....


----------



## ewaters

Waiting for it.... opcorn


----------



## MulatMayor

I understand there is a 700# plus Blue coming to scales also. Sorry my friend just told me it is a tuna.


----------



## bluffman2

> *MulatMayor (6/6/2009)*I understand there is a 700# plus Blue coming to the scales also. This will be good!


if your reffering to the info posted on the site,its wrong....its meant to say bluefin....

if your not reffering to the mcbc site then YES its gonna be interesting


----------



## MulatMayor

Sorry about that. I do know my buddy Ricky McDuffie on the Sea Hunter has a blue on board.


----------



## bluffman2

yea i heard they had one too.....Good Job by that crew


----------



## Chris V

Theyjust brought that boat up last weekend. What a hell of a way to break it in!


----------



## CatCrusher

822.6 pounds


----------



## bluffman2

damn.....missed the record by 15#

still a HELLUVA catch....GOOD JOB


----------



## Caspr21

what tourny was this weekend?................nevermind. I figured it out. Website says SEVERAL blues being brought in.


----------



## Mohican

What's the story on it? Where caught? What did it eat? Time of battle? Too bad they missed the record....that extra hundred grand wouldve been nice. My grandpa was captaining the dreamin on when they caught the current ms record a few years back in the same tourney. Congrats to those guys for a helluva catch. Any word on the rest of the leaderboard?


----------



## bluffman2

> *Mohican (6/6/2009)*What's the story on it? Where caught? What did it eat? Time of battle? Too bad they missed the record....that extra hundred grand wouldve been nice. My grandpa was captaining the dreamin on when they caught the current ms record a few years back in the same tourney. Congrats to those guys for a helluva catch. Any word on the rest of the leaderboard?


www.mgcbc.com


----------



## lobsterman

That is a mac daddy for sure. I couldn't even imagine having it on the other end of my line, much less having to land it.


----------



## TOBO

Captin Matt Dunn is the man!


----------



## specslayer

any pics of the fish??


----------



## Chris V

They caught it on a 130 and it took 4 hours to boat.


----------



## Xiphius

Here's a cell phone photo..pulled a stiff 2 offset hook out...this fish could swallow a five gallon bucket


----------



## captbuckhall

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Here?s the report guys?I was the 2<SUP>nd</SUP> mate with JD and Capt. Matt on this trip?and it?s one I?ll never forget. We were fishing just north of URSA and had a crappy day 1 and early morning of fishing so far on day 2. We finally got into an area that showed some life, as Green?s Canyon was a desert. Capt. Matt spotted a boil/bust behind the boat about a ½ mile and decided to investigate it. I was next to him at the helm when he said ?it was right about here?? and the flatline 130 started smoking! I?ve never heard such a thing. We cleared the deck in lightspeed and shane got situated in the chair. The fish hit a 130 with 32lbs of drag. Matt started backing down at 6 knots, because we were not able to slow this fish down. It stopped with MAYBE a 100 yards of line?I?m not exaggerating, it?s on video. I?ve never seen anything like it. The tuna fought for about an hour and then died. We had less than a ¼ of a spool on the reel. Shane would have to reel up a behemoth from @2000 feet. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Matt worked the fish up by ?planning it off? towards the boat, which involves giving up a little line and the backing down on the fish to get back @10x what we gave the fish to get it swimming in our direction. We?d get about 40-50 feet net back. Do the math?Shane was a trooper and did a great job. He?s a novice angler and you would not have known it?he did a better job than some ?veterans? I?ve fished with. So 4:45 later, I <U>slam</U> a flying gaff into his gill plate (to preserve the meat right?) and it bounced off! We got a smaller gaff under his gill plate and JD went samurai with the other flyer head and got it sunk up and under his gill plate and out the mouth. The gaffing was a bit comical, but we got it done?everyone was on adrenaline 10x! Four of us hoisted the fish aboard, and we needed the aid of a small wave to do so. The fish was officially 114? and 822.6. Second largest tuna ever weighed in the tourney and just 15lbs shy of a new state recored.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A couple of points of interest: We had just sacrifice ?Lil? <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Roy</st1lace></st1:City>? because he wasn?t getting the job done. We figured he could more readily talk to the fish if was in fact, in the water. Turns out he could. Also, JD had just yelled up and said ?gimme your hat?we gotta make something happen.? So we switched hats?he donned my wonderful Saints lid and I got his Black Bart visor?hence why my head is burned to a crisp?but we couldn?t switch back until the fish was on the deck. And finally, the tuna ate the same lure (not a copy) that Matt ran (in same position, w/same teaser in front) to catch the winning blue in 2007 in this tourney. Needless to say it has earned a permanent home there.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Most anglers will never even see a bluefin like this?we are very fortunate to do so with a great boat, great crew, awesome anglers and to do so on the beautiful Gulf of Mexico?doing it in a tourney was just icing! I?ll post pix later?son I?m tired!


----------



## Corpsman

Amazing story Buck! I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Tom Pace

I bet Pat is glad he bought those 130s...


----------



## TCAT

Great reportBuck...truly a once in a lifetime fish. Congrats to angler and crew. Can't wait to see the video. 

KJ


----------



## seanmclemore

link to the photos from the tourney. i'm not posting any pics cause the copyright stuff. don't want to impose on somebodys koolaide

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgcbc/3606846025/in/set-72157618701171427/

hope the link works

cheers....this thing is massive


----------



## mpmorr

HOLY SMOKES myhat off the whole team, that is a team effort for sure.:hotsun:bowdown


----------



## captbuckhall

on the deck. for perspective...we are on a 68' Viking. Shane is far left...Go Saints!


----------



## Chris V

Thanks for the pic. Buck. I talked to J.D. yesterday and I still don't think his nerves have calmed yet!


----------



## [email protected]

all i can say..........:bowdown


----------



## Stick em' Good

This was Fish was $%&@#&* amazing -Buck was right He hit the SameFlat Lineand "set up" (teaser andlurecombo) that we pulled in '07 to win Biloxi with a531.5 lbs Blue Marlin. The sound of that 130 going off was Nothing like i have ever heard before (few Have) !ThatBluefin smoked a 130 with 32#'s ofset drag for 3 minutes or so -We"had" to bump it up to 34#'s toslow it downbefore we got spooled ! Full Back down to gain a hundred and fifty yardsback to work with! Thats when the true battle began ! It was a Lesson in Patience, Persistence ,and Determination ! Shane Byrne did an amazing job on this fish ! That Kid was "ready" and he was in for the fight of his life !We all enjoyed this Battle - Captain Matt and Shane did a text book job -rasing this fish from 2200ft ! All i could think about was Sharks-I didn't jinksthe Boat by Saying it out loud !Thanks to Captain Matt Dunn and Owner Pat Byrne - Wewere in the Right Place at the Right time with the right tools !Just happy to be a part of this amazing Fishing Team and Looking forward to Sinkingeven more steel next weekend in Destin !! Here are some picturesof our 114'' 822.6 lb Charlie Tuna ! Tight Lines Guys and Remember to Stick 'em GooD !


----------

